# Bizarre foods



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My job takes me all over the world. This gives me an opportunity to try all sorts of different stuff. A month ago I ate whale flipper and seal meat soaked in seal oil with a couple of Eskimos in Alaska. Two days ago in Korea these I ate these little dried maggot looking suckers. I have no idea what they were called. I've also had dog soup. I think whale flipper and Dog soup have been the worst I've had lol

Post up a few of your bizarre food experiences.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.....I ate lunch at Goob's house...enuff said ;-)


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I ate lots of haggis in Scotland. "Haggis is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck; minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and simmered for approximately three hours." It was actually pretty good.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Balut(Duck embryo) is probably the weirdest thing I ate. If it wasn't incubated too long, it wasnt that bad, but it was kinda disturbing to crunch down on beak and feathers inside an egg....

Also, eaten octopus tentacles that were still moving on the plate. They tasted fine, but it was still an eerie feeling:yuck:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> My job takes me all over the world. This gives me an opportunity to try all sorts of different stuff. A month ago I ate whale flipper and seal meat soaked in seal oil with a couple of Eskimos in Alaska. Two days ago in Korea these I ate these little dried maggot looking suckers. I have no idea what they were called. I've also had dog soup. I think whale flipper and Dog soup have been the worst I've had lol
> 
> Post up a few of your bizarre food experiences.


I think it would be great to travel the world and sample what all cultures eat.Fasinating:EAT:

The show Bizarre Foods is one of my favorites.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I ate at McDonalds, twice.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> .....I ate lunch at Goob's house...enuff said ;-)


Y'er a funny guy

Hey, I heard you ate a duck without any bacon on it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> I ate at McDonalds, twice.
> 
> .


They have McDonalds in Evanston?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

While living in Ecuador I ate fried Guinea Pig.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> They have McDonalds in Evanston?


Sure they do. It is sandwiched between the smoke shop, fireworks stand, and liquor store. (Wait, that describes most stores up there -Ov-)

I ate a whole moth once while bicycling with my mouth open. :der:

I also ate lots of horsemeat while in Europe. I came to really enjoy it. Quite flavorful, but a little tough.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> My job takes me all over the world.


What do you do?


----------

